# Gun Shows and Wife???



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:smt022 Well yesterday was big gun show in Orlando. Friday the wife says no way are we going. Sunday we go and she buys a Beretta 85 F. Go figure???:smt017 :supz: Well it's metal and feels good to the hand. It's a .380 caliber, and for a purse gun as she calls it, it will work find.:mrgreen: Haven't got it to the range yet but here's a couple of Pictures. :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, they are nice - I almost bought that same model in the past. I just wish they didn't have read sights on the stainless/nickel models. And, there is a lack of rear sights available for that gun. But it is very nice, and the finish on the gun is beautiful. Congrats.

I'll never get my wife to set foot in a gunshow, unfortunately....


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*~ Wow....*

Sounds like ya trained her right... or did she train you right...? the answer to that can be determanded by who payed for the new pistol :smt043

Just kidding, just kidding none of our business.....:smt003 Sometimes my wife will go but she says " the guys that dress up in civil war outfits sorta freak me out". Did ya see those guys there, Badly..... the guy in the rebel outfit mows my dads lawn.... too funny.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Naw Rusty he wasn't there Sunday or he might have been hiding in the bushes or something. I know who you mean as I talked to him down at the Melbourne Show a while back. Nice old Dude.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Naw Rusty he wasn't there Sunday or he might have been hiding in the bushes or something. I know who you mean as I talked to him down at the Melbourne Show a while back. Nice old Dude.


~ nawwww, this guy is a big, young guy.... kinda silly really. He goes by the name "country" if that tells ya anything... but he's a nice guy too, just a little different than most... :smt003


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I had to miss that one due to lack of funds. 

I will be going to the Jacksonville September 23rd-24th one though. So how were the deals on the Beretta 92 series pistols? I've been in the market for one. If they weren't much below $450 they can forget it. I can get a NIB Centurion from a local shop for that much.

Civil War reanactors huh? I guess the shows in this area are different from the ones I'm used to.

That Beretta sure is purdy. Those grips and the finish look really nice.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've seen NIB Beretta 92FS's for $409-$425 at recent gunshows...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

She got it for $420 out the door. No tax or anything else. No back ground check or nothing as he was a private seller.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice... I wish more people didn't charge tax at the gun shows


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Rusty this old guy I was talking to was a nice old boy. He new a lot about the war between the states. I enjoyed talking to him for about 15 or 20 mintues. I had to go as I was breathing on one lung by then and wore out. They got a show in Melbourne this coming week end and might see if I can get down there. I'll be a looking for Country.


----------

